# New Banner!



## Firawyn

Hey, the new TTF banner is NICE...who made this one?

And where's the old one?


Fir-


----------



## David Pence

Someone, not sure who ...


----------



## Ithrynluin

New? I don't see anything new.

EDIT: Ah, I see it now. It's good for a change, but I still wish we could have an array of banners to choose from like we planned many years ago. I remember even I, with my meagre PSP knowledge, made some really nice looking banners based on Ted Nasmith's paintings (and with his permission too). A couple of them were even up there for a week or so, the one with three hobbits going on an adventure and the one with Earendil's ship. But the Webmaster decided there should only be one banner for some reason. I've never understood why there can't be one default banner and others to choose from? I think the great majority of members would appreciate that (and did back then). Variety = good.


----------



## Uminya

Or a rotating banner that changes each time the page is loaded.

The new one is nice, though. Very pretty.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*panics at finding that her two beloved trees have been replaced with an evil ring* 

On the other hand, that is a really well made bit of art.   'Tis shiny...


----------



## Illuin

Um; I still see the Two Trees. I’m not seeing this new banner thing; where do I click?


----------



## HLGStrider

Had to push refresh twice to get it, but now I see. It is very cool.


----------



## e.Blackstar

It's quite nice...love it.


----------



## Persephone

to see it hold down the shift key and then press the refresh icon on your browser. 

Nice banner.


----------



## Ingwë

Narya said:


> to see it hold down the shift key and then press the refresh icon on your browser.
> 
> Nice banner.


Or press CTRL+F5  

Very nice banner, though I would suggest that the ring is smaller or the background is bigger so that the ring doesn't extend out of the image. I know this is the idea, but I just think that it will look better with bigger background.

Since we have a new banner, I guess you're planning on adding a new skin, too, because I don't think this banner fits the green skin. Perhaps you can use this banner with a new skin and the old banner with the green skin 

Also, I think that some images are missing from the vB installation  For instance, I don't see "Reload page" button, I see 'Reload page' text instead.


----------



## Ithrynluin

Illuin said:


> Um; I still see the Two Trees. I’m not seeing this new banner thing; where do I click?



Refreshing didn't do it for me. Try deleting your cookies.


----------



## Noldor_returned

I'm undecided towards it...I like the new sleek look of it but at the same time there was something unique and special about the trees. This new one looks like a movie rip-off seeming as though we're selling out in a way...the previous one would only be understood by true Tolkien readers.

At the same time, this new one does look very very nice. So I don't know which I prefer.


----------



## Ingwë

Noldor_returned said:


> I'm undecided towards it...I like the new sleek look of it but at the same time there was something unique and special about the trees. This new one looks like a movie rip-off seeming as though we're selling out in a way...the previous one would only be understood by true Tolkien readers.
> 
> At the same time, this new one does look very very nice. So I don't know which I prefer.


Here is the sollution: two skins with the two banners


----------



## Kementari

Noldor_returned said:


> there was something unique and special about the trees.



I agree with Noldor, but at the same time I understand the need for variety. Maybe we could have different banners for the different sub-sections of the forum?


----------



## Ithrynluin

That's a great idea Kementari.

My old hobbit banner would fit perfectly in the LOTR forum.


----------



## Firawyn

dapence said:


> Someone, not sure who ...




Yeah and I'd bet my shirt that "someone" has _Photoshop_. 

Having a different banner for each "skin" on the forum isn't a bad notion, but I'm not sure if that's possible without really getting into vB's coding...which by the way, is complex. *looks guilty about trying to hack the basic coding for vB forums*

Some Administrative options I've seen with other Message boards allow you to "add this here"...kind of like myspace. You can't really code the entire myspace, you just add pieces of HTML into the little boxes myspace provides... how boring. 



On a side note: I can't see the "Multi-quote this message" button...havn't been able to since we got it, if I can recall.


----------



## Ingwë

Fir, 
Adding different banners to each skin has nothing to do with the real vB code. There is a skin manager and you just have to edit the header of the skin, it is quite simple actually, I've done it several times. And it is not difficult to create new skins, if you have ideas, of course. You just need to be familiar with HTML and CSS.


----------



## Firawyn

I have lots of ideas. Boundless creativity, I've been told. 

And yes, I'm sure vB has lots of amazing features to play with. You can't keep the demo long enough to really play with it, and it's a pain to keep redownloading it just to learn the ropes...I'm planning on getting vB for a forum I'm working on developing, but alas, I need money first. When I get more financially settled, I'm going to get a desktop, pay for internet service to it, and buy vB.

Hey, is TTF an owned or leased license? Which do you think is the better option?


----------



## Ingwë

I think that leased license is a better option for new forums. If your site goes well, you will renew the license and perhaps buy owned one. If the site doesn't go well and you've bought an owned license, then you've wasted money. Perhaps you can sell the license if you give up, but... You have to keep in mind than there are countless website on the net on almost all possible topics and if you want your site to be successful, you have to be really good! There are already too many general talk forums, general movie forums, music forums, etc. I've participated in several projects like that but they have all failed. So think twice before doing anything like that.


----------



## chrysophalax

Eh. It's a bit sterile for me. I prefer something more....artistic, maybe? Ah, well, I'm not the boss here, so whatever he says goes.


----------



## David Pence

I'm just messing around with ideas for a banner, so don't get too excited. 

As to each fora having it's own style, that might be something I can look into.


----------



## Prince of Cats

I *love* the change!!!

The trees were great, and I was sad to see them go for the original new banner. The modified, green new banner though I like a lot


----------



## Illuin

Hmmm; I like this banner. Of course I thought the Two Trees were something that would be hard to top; they were special. But I like the idea of changing things up. It would be very cool if you could *subtly* lighten up the black speech on the hidden ring in the shadow; and ever so gently highlight certain significant areas on the map; but at any rate, I think this banner looks very good. I do like Kementari's idea though.


----------



## Noldor_returned

I much prefer the green to the brown, but the trees still fight hard.

Can we make a list of suggestions for what should be on the banner?


----------



## Ingwë

Am I the only one who prefers the brownish version? The green one just looks unnatural.


----------



## HLGStrider

I think the green one matches the current background better, though.


----------



## Firawyn

Ingwë said:


> Am I the only one who prefers the brownish version? The green one just looks unnatural.



I with Ingwe. The green one looks like it was trying to blend into the rest of the skin, and a banner should pop out. Be noticed. 

The tree one wasn't even the original TTF banner, was it? I thought I remember there being one before that... 

Oh, and Ingew, I do agree the leased is a better option for someone just starting out...and I think I could be successful...I have a really good idea. PM me if you're interested.  I give a good sales pitch.


----------



## Ingwë

I think this is the old banner


----------



## HLGStrider

One of them. I remember several changes but I can't describe any of them in detail. I've been posting here for seven years now.


----------



## YayGollum

I don't remember that one at all. It looks silly. Looks like a sticker made to look like a scroll. Anyways, I am not an overly visual person in the first place. Add some theme songs to this place to get me worked up. I'll get used to this new thing. I merely think it's sad that I can't see the Carrock from here. *sniff*


----------



## Firawyn

That one must have been before my time. I don't recal that at all.


----------



## Prince of Cats

Haha scroll or no I like that one Ingwe posted


----------



## Ingwë

We're back to the old one, I just love it!


----------



## e.Blackstar

What happened to the color in the Ring? My page has become decidedly less shiny!


----------



## Starflower

I like the new banner... but why is the Ring not golden and shiny????


----------



## Prince of Cats

I like it not golden and shiny


----------



## Alcuin

For those of you (like me) with a twinge for recent nostalgia, here’s a link to a copy of Talierin’s Laurelin-Telperion banner. (Found it using the Wayback Machine.)

Can we get a link to the intermediate, more colorful banner, too? A sort of “banner gallery”?


----------



## Ithrynluin

Alcuin said:


> (Found it using the Wayback Machine.)



How did you do that? I searched it a couple of days ago (went looking for old banners), but it doesn't save banners apparently.


----------



## Noldor_returned

i think if the ring was golden and shiny, it would add a bit of colour, might even look better overall than this one...after all, a green ring just doesn't seem right.


----------



## Prince of Cats

Hey! Tolkien! I like that  

I can't help but feel like the ring trivializes everything Tolkien into just the War of the Rings. The ring image reminds me of LoTR merchandise, an old man smoking a pipe pleases me better


----------



## Ingwë

I really really dislike the fixed skin... Looks ugly on widescreen monitors


----------



## Alcuin

Ithrynluin said:


> How did you do that? I searched it a couple of days ago (went looking for old banners), but it doesn't save banners apparently.


The banner graphic is on some pages, but not on others. You have to look from save to save. This is true about graphics in all the archives: their original function was focused on text.


----------



## Firawyn

I'm with Prince - love the one with Tolkien. Oh, and a banner gallery is a good idea too. 

Fixed skin...full screen moniter...haha. You're mad.


----------



## Ingwë

Firawyn said:


> Fixed skin...full screen moniter...haha. You're mad.


Take a look:
http://www.dg-zombies.icnhost.net/files/blaaa.jpg


----------



## Firawyn

That was a very educational link there! Told me alot about you. *grin* 

It really doesn't look that bad. My laptop shows just about the same thing. I just don't think about it. *shrug*


----------



## Illuin

I don’t understand this lingo about “fixed skins” and such; but I think it looks quite nice. Unobtrusive; almost soothing. Love the map and Tolkien.


----------



## Ingwë

It looks better when it fits the whole screen. Otherwise it is just a wasted space. 

@Fir: I just use it for storing some stuff


----------



## Ithrynluin

Actually, to me it looks better now that it's "narrower" and in line with the banner, so I welcome the change.


----------



## Starbrow

I wonder why my page didn't show the new banner with the ring, but it shows the one with Tolkien on it.
This is nice, but I'll miss the Two Trees one.


----------



## Ingwë

Ithrynluin said:


> Actually, to me it looks better now that it's "narrower" and in line with the banner, so I welcome the change.


Well, many forums have both fluid and fixed versions of the skins 
Ow, the missing images aren't missing anymore! Cool!


----------



## Prince of Cats

Ingwë said:


> Well, many forums have both fluid and fixed versions of the skins
> Ow, the missing images aren't missing anymore! Cool!



Hey Ingwe,

I don't understand what you're asking, do you want the image to be expanded or shrunk as the size of your browser changes?


----------



## Gilthoniel

I like this banner... It's more Tolkien, as opposed to LOTR..

It does nothing to abate my desperate desire to get a pipe, though.


----------



## Persephone

I love the new banner! The inclusion of the old professor is PERFECT! This is more likey!


FIVE THUMBS UP!


----------



## Ingwë

Prince of Cats said:


> Hey Ingwe,
> 
> I don't understand what you're asking, do you want the image to be expanded or shrunk as the size of your browser changes?


No, it has nothing to do with the image, I am talking about the skin, particularly the main table of the forum. Now it's size is fixed, a week ago it was fluid. If it is fluid, it fits the width of the monitor (it adjusts itself to the monitor), when it is fixed it doesn't  (it doesn't change its width)


----------



## chrysophalax

Am liking the addition of the Prof. on the new header. Just the right touch, Im thinking.


----------



## Noldor_returned

That is so much better...indeed, let's keep it


----------



## Firawyn

I must agree, NR.

It's a keeper.


----------



## Firawyn

The most current banner covers half of Tolkien's face.

How rude.


----------



## Prince of Cats

I love all the updates! Yesterday I wanted to post that it was my favorite yet. Thanks so much to whomever is crafting it, looks Awesome


----------



## Ingwë

I kinda like the last version of the banner


----------



## Persephone

Is the Tengwar at the bottom a translation of the words above it?


----------



## David Pence

It more or less says _In this place discuss all things Middle-earth_.


----------



## Illuin

I think this current banner (that is um, 09/29/08 - 11:29 am Eastern Standard Time ) is the best one yet.


----------



## Noldor_returned

Love it. Absolutely great. The Tengwar gives it that little bit extra to take it from great to wonderful. Only suggestion for improvement: change the font of the Tengwar because it kind of blends in with the map. Not a huge change, but something a little brighter...so still with the brown/green theme but a greater contrast between the map and words.


----------



## Majimaune

Noldor_returned said:


> Love it. Absolutely great. The Tengwar gives it that little bit extra to take it from great to wonderful. Only suggestion for improvement: change the font of the Tengwar because it kind of blends in with the map. Not a huge change, but something a little brighter...so still with the brown/green theme but a greater contrast between the map and words.


Lol I thought you meant bright red so that it would stand out and never be missed again 

Sarcasm _really_ doesn't work on the net does it?


----------



## Persephone

Noldor_returned said:


> Love it. Absolutely great. The Tengwar gives it that little bit extra to take it from great to wonderful. Only suggestion for improvement: change the font of the Tengwar because it kind of blends in with the map. Not a huge change, but something a little brighter...so still with the brown/green theme but a greater contrast between the map and words.



How about gold?


----------



## Gilthoniel

I agrizzle with Narya.
Gold would look awesome!


----------



## Noldor_returned

Goldizzle fo shizzle, let's bling this banner to the max yo

...jeez, I hate Snoop Dogg


----------



## Halasían

Hey I like this banner! Much classier than the old one.
Lets hope the Tolkien Estate lawyers don't find out....


----------



## Firawyn

Halasían said:


> Lets hope the Tolkien Estate lawyers don't find out....



I imagine that they are too snobbish to enter TTF, land of the Tolkien nerds!


----------



## Halasían

I don't know... afterall they did wage a jihad on websites that had maps, and other bits. But yeah, hopefully it won't attract their attention.


----------



## Firawyn

Worse case scenerio, we'll wage a jihad right back to them! 

Long live TTF!


----------



## Gilthoniel

For wrath, for ruin, and for green and white banners!!


----------



## Firawyn

Now is the hour! Members of Tolkien Forum! Oaths you have taken, now fulfill them all, to lord and land!


----------



## Gilthoniel

A day may come when the knowledge of nerds fails, when we forsake our books and break all bonds of fellowship, but it is not this day. An hour of error announcements and deleted posts, when the age of Geek comes crashing down, But it is not this day! This day we fight! By all that you hold dear in this great forum, I bid you research, research... and Double Post!

Too far?


----------



## Firawyn

ROFL! Niiiicccceeeee! 

I don't think I can top that! Well said Gil! I think that aught to be the new banner!


----------



## Gilthoniel

Phssst! 'Twas nothing.


----------



## Alcuin

Very impressive Christmas season flash, David! Who is the person responsible for its development whom we should congratulate?


----------



## David Pence

Thanks ... I still need to tweak it a bit ...


----------



## Ithrynluin

Love it, D!


----------



## Ingwë

Awesome banner!


----------



## Elorendil

Oooh, pretty!!!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Jolly good! Put out the rum punch, hot apple cider, egg nog and Stollen!

Barley


----------



## Aisteru

haha! Let the festivities begin! Well done, dapence!


----------



## Alcuin

It’s a really neat flash banner. It is both impressive and _pretty_. I like it. If I may ask so crass a question, what software did you use to make it? And how long does it take to reach sufficient proficiency to make the banner?


----------



## GuardianRanger

Awesome banner.

We've had many good banners in the past. What's going to be the process going forward? Will there be new ones, or, will we rotate through some of the others?

Just wondering.


----------



## Majimaune

Made me go Ooooh.

I like it, well done


----------



## Mirelena

<is mesmerized by snowflakes> Ooooooooo..... O_O Preeeeetty....

Have I mentioned recently that I love our Admin? The banner looks fantastic, man. Thanks so much for your investment in TTF. We can't thank you enough.


----------



## David Pence

You people make TTF what it is ... I'm just the geek behind the curtain. 

I made the banner more lightweight, so it should not load down the browser much now.


----------



## Firawyn

Stay away from the light! lol

So what banner will go up after the holiday? Are you making a new one or will the last one go back in place?


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

I liked the first animated version better...

Leonard


----------



## chrysophalax

I like the lettering, very nice! Am all in the holiday mood now.

*balances Santa hat between horns*


----------



## Firawyn

Totally random here but since "tis the season"...I was driving to work this morning and passed a hospital and on all the very large cacti (this is AZ guys!) there were Santa Hats.  It was a little odd...


I'm gunna go with Barley (Leonard!) on this one. If you're gunna do it, do it all the way!


----------



## ltas

Very beautiful.

I have no experience with programming side of Flash, but I'm a judgemental elitist () when it comes to judging the esthetic effect, and I have to say, this is close to perfect both from the aspects of adaptability with the forum and the artistic design of the banner itself.


----------



## Valandil

Very nice - I like it! 

Thank you, David.


----------



## Prince of Cats

Aisteru said:


> haha! * Let the festivities begin!* Well done, dapence!



Festivus for the Rest of Us!

I think dapence is winning the feats of strength with the new banner


----------



## HLGStrider

Wow! Nice Christmas banner. Went back to Oregon for a week or so and am now sitting in two feet of snow hoping I'll be able to make it down the gorge to Portland to catch my flight back to San Diego tomorrow, if not, it's a good chance Matt and I could be spending another aniversery apart (this will be 2 years). Sigh. . .


----------



## David Pence

Great ... We're supposed to get more rain here starting Monday ... Snow to rain.


----------



## Majimaune

And I see the banner has changed yet again to fit the spirit. Though I think now it should have slowed down and should be lying on the couch holding its head...Well that should have been me yesterday but I had to work.


----------



## Arvedui

dapence said:


> Great ... We're supposed to get more rain here starting Monday ... Snow to rain.


That's what you get for living to far south from the home of Santa Claus 

But to keep within the topic: the X-mas and New Year banners were awesome!


----------

